#   .  .

## Bliss_83

!
, :   
    46 :        
,    ,      .       .  
       .      , ?   ?         ,     . 
      ?   ?   ?   ?      ?
    ,        .
 , .

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
   .

----------

> 


   ?  ?

----------


## Bliss_83

> ?  ?


 1 ,       ..    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

*Bliss_83*,   .

----------


## Bliss_83

> *Bliss_83*,   .


  .. :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Bliss_83*,          .    .
       .

----------


## Bliss_83

> *Bliss_83*,          .    .
>        .


     .. :Frown:  
 25  2007 .
     ,       .
         ..??       ? 
 :      ??
 .. :Love:

----------


## Andyko

> 1


   1   .

----------


## Andyko

> 25  2007 .


  9    3  .


> , ?


    ,    .


> ?


  - ,  .


> ?


   .


> ?


   .


> ?


 .


> ?


...


> ?


     ,           .

*Bliss_83*,       ?

----------


## Bliss_83

> 9    3  .    ,    .  - ,  .   .   . ....     ,           .
> 
> *Bliss_83*,       ?


..       .



> 9    3


    ..  ,  ..  .. :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ,    .

----------


## gNus

25 ,        ,    3 .

----------


## Bliss_83

> ,    .


 :



> 1.        1 , 1 , 9   .  1 , 1 , 9     25  ,    .

----------


## .

*Bliss_83*,        ?    ?

----------


## Bliss_83

> *Bliss_83*,        ?    ?


       ?  .

----------


## Bliss_83

.
         .   ..
                  .              .

----------


## Andyko

> ?





> .


          .

----------


## Bliss_83

> .


.   ?

----------


## Andyko

.      .           01.01.2009.

----------


## Bliss_83

> .      .           01.01.2009.


  . :Smilie:

----------

-,        ,   ...
    ,  .     (15%  6),    3 .
!

----------


## Larik

> -,        ,   ...
>     ,  .     (15%  6),    3 .
> !


.   .

----------


## Andyko

2007   .

----------


## Larik

:Frown:

----------


## Bliss_83

.      ..
    46 ,         ,        ,      . 
    ,  ,     .            ,  .       .    25          ?    .
          6% ..                .

 :No:

----------

> 2007   .


     ,   ,

----------


## .

-,        ?     ,    ,          :Wink: 
   ,     ,      .

----------


## Bliss_83

> -,        ?     ,    ,         
>    ,     ,      .


        .

----------


## nickel-1

*Bliss_83*
 :Smilie:   :Wow:

----------


## Bliss_83

> *Bliss_83*


  ..

----------


## .

> 


              .      .

----------

,

----------


## Bliss_83

> .      .


  ...

----------


## EDA

:     / ,   ,    ,      ,    , -

----------


## Bliss_83

> :     / ,   ,    ,      ,    , -


    ?? 

  :    ,      .  ?

----------


## .

> .


 .    ,      :Wink:    .    ,    .



> 


 .   .

----------

,    ,     !!  ,     .      ,       , ..  -.    ,    ?

----------


## gNus

,   (     )

----------

C,     ,     .      " ..".?

----------


## .

**,   26.2.    ,    -

----------

26. 2 - ,  ?...

----------


## .

, .  26.3

----------


## Stitcher

,      ...

    .  -.             15%.        " ",     "  ..." (   ).
    (    ).
 ?  ,  -    - ,  -    ..  ..   ,         ?     - ?
,        1.,  25 . ?

----------

-..   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> -  ,     (     ,      )     -.**    ,    6 - 10  1  181  ,    ,    ,      ,       ,  , ,       ,   ,    , , , -,   , *         (       ( ),       )*,      () ,      ();


.

----------


## .

> ,         ?


      ,       ,     ?
     .    ,      .
  25

----------

,   ,      .....   :Smilie:

----------

,   ,         ,   .      ,     . , ,

----------


## .

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Part2/

----------

, ,  ,     346.26  346.29,      .....
  ,     ,     ..

----------


## .

-,      :Frown:  http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/gl26_3.htm .346.27

----------

,  ,   ...   ,  ... -      , ..
     ,           ? :Wow:         ,    ??

----------


## .

:Smilie:    ,          :yes:

----------

,   ....         ,       ,         ,     () .          .

----------


## .

> .


  .

----------

, .    ,   /  :Smilie:

----------


## Stitcher

,   ...
      - ,
      ,        ()    () (      ) -     ?

----------


## dim11

.     2004  . 


> 9  2004 . N 04-05-12/20    13.04.2004  04-05-11/50      28.12.2005  03-11-02/86


   .

----------


## Olofern

!
     )            -  ,          :Wow: 
14 2007   ,        ,      28 .     -,    ...       (8-12 ),         ...   ,    ,  .      ,    ?        ( -    ),  -         ?        ,       ?  -  2007    ?
:              ...    ,   .  ,            .

----------


## Olofern

2       :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


    .  ,               .     .     ,      ?   2007      .       ,   .

----------


## Olofern

,        .

----------


## Olofern

.
   "      "  1499  28  1991.      


> 2.    
> 
>      : , ,   ,  . 
> 
>                 -   ; ,  ,     ,  , ,  ,     ,      -  ,            ,       , -   .


   ,               ?

----------

,         ,      ,       ,               ,     ,   ""         ,          .

----------


## EVM

!    . ,          .  ,    , -  ,  .  ,      -   ....     -   ....

----------

?   ,    ,    ,         ,    .

----------

.

----------


## marinka123

1)        ?            ?
             .

2)  6  ,   ,   :      -  ,     ""   .            .    ?

----------


## Larik

1)           .
2)   ,   .

----------


## marinka123

,      ?

     " "  ,       -

----------

> " "


,

----------


## .

> )  6  ,   ,   :      -  ,     ""   .


 ,        . , ,

----------


## marinka123

6 ,  8  ,      ,     ,    . 
    ,     ""   .    .    ,     .

----------


## marinka123

. -   ,             .        .
  ,        -  ,        .         .

      ,             ,   .
         .

       .

  -   .         (    )    .
 ?

----------


## .

*marinka123*,   ,     ,       .  ,     .



> 


    ,       .



> .


    ,      :Wink:     ,   .

----------


## marinka123

.         .           ,  20      ( )

       ,      .      .

----------


## .

*marinka123*,     .             .
  -   ,     .

----------


## marinka123

.     -  ,          .

----------


## .

*marinka123*,   ?   26.2 .        .      ,       .
         ,           -      ,   .      ,           ?

----------

-

----------


## .

.

----------

:      :

"    ,     
 ".".  

             N 3-  ,   229  ,      ."

* * *

   6%   .     ?      2 ,   ,        .    ,    ? ,    .            ?  :        ?     .

----------


## .

> 6%   .     ?


   .           . ,   ,     ,

----------

,   ))

----------


## zorro_z

:
6%  16 .  .
1)              -   ?
2)        ?     ?
3)      -     -    ?

----------


## Simsk

> *marinka123*,   ,     ,       .  ,     .


,       ?   ?..

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## Simsk

..     2  ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Simsk

> .   ,


    , ...  :     -   ?
  ,  , , .

----------


## Cooler

> -   ?


 ,   .



> , ,


    , .

----------


## Simsk

> ,   .
>     , .


,       .     ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

,           :Smilie:   -

----------


## Simsk

! 
   :
   ,      . : ,    ,     ?   -  ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Simsk

> .


...    :Phone call:

----------


## Mad

.
    .

 :
    2008   15%
-,   (  )
,     (   )     ( .. ,      ) 
1.     -   ?
2.     (  )?
3.   ,         ,          ?...            .
    ..
   .
P.S.      -   (     )        ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .   ,        ,          ?...            .


     (  4000  ).

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1.     -   ?


 ?     ( )

----------


## .

> -   (     )


     ?  ? ,      
     ?      :Embarrassment:  ,   (-       :Embarrassment: )

----------


## LegO NSK

*.*,  -   +      :Smilie:

----------


## Mad

))    ..   ..  ..     ..
    (     ).. ..      ?

LegO NSK

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 **, :
1.     ** ,     ,   ?
2.    **     ,    ?

----------


## Mad

*Cooler*          ?

----------


## .

* Mad*,      *Cooler*  ? ,          ?

----------


## svcloud

:
 ,       .
  .   .

,   ,  3   :
1)    
  ???

2)       ,     . ..   4 .         ?

3)        01.01.2009 (..   ),        - ,    ?

----------


## Feminka

> Cooler          ?


  !   :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

> ?


   ,   



>

----------


## svcloud

*Feminka,*  , .

     ,      - .
,   ..    ,       ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .     ,

----------


## Mad

*.*   "   ,  " ..           ? ..
    ..    ..               ? ..          ,       ? 
          ,               ,  .? 
P/S.         ..     "  "     ..", ", " ,  ", "  , ..."
     .   - ,         .
    ..

----------


## LegO NSK

> ..    ..              ?


         -

----------


## LegO NSK

> .   - ,


,        ,  .

----------


## Mad

...

----------


## svcloud

> .     ,



,  .

----------


## Cooler

> ,


 ,      -   .  :Wink: 

* Mad*,  "    "        . , ,   .

----------


## IVAN-BUL

....       2008 ..  6%..   ...       -..., -...     /                -      ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

1.       01.01.2009,       01.03.2009.
2.   (6 %   ),         30.04.2009
3.  .

----------

!
 , ,
   2009      6% -  -    -  ,    ,    .      ,       !
     ,       ,  -          ??      ?          ,     .
            ?
 !

----------


## zorro_z

-.
             .
         ,       -  ,    .      -    .
           . 
   .   ,      .  ,         ,     (  ),     . .
  .        ,    . 
 .   ,      ?   -    -  !
,       ,  ,    .      ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

.        .

----------


## gNus

*LegO NSK*,       ,     ? :EEK!:

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## gNus

,    , ??

----------


## .

.

----------


## gNus

...  ,       

,  ,         ...

,

----------


## LegO NSK

*gNus*,       .      .

  110000     3       

  111000     6        

  112000     9        

  113000     1        

  114000     4         

  114100     8      

  115000     7       

  115100     0        

  115200     4        

  115300     8          

  116000     4

----------


## .

359      :Smilie:      ,   ,  -    ,       ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

80 " ".

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

-   
 17  2008*. N*03-11-04/3/463

                 .

 :Big Grin:

----------


## rondy

!!  ,    15%,   .   ,   .          .       ??    .    -  ?       %?  ,  ,    ,           ??

----------


## .

> ??


 



> ,


    .     25   .        .  -  31 .
  .

----------


## rondy

!!           ??

----------


## rondy

,       ??

----------


## .

.



> ??


 --,     ?  ,        ,

----------


## rondy

)))    ,   ,         ???

----------


## .

,

----------


## 79

,     .        (. )     -. ?.

----------


## 79

!!!!!!    ,        +.      ....

----------


## LegO NSK

> (. )     -. ?.


      .

----------


## LegO NSK

*79*,  ,    ?
 .
 ?  ?

----------


## rondy

,              ???

----------


## LegO NSK

, , .

----------


## rondy

,   !!!

----------


## 79

> *79*,  ,    ?
>  .
>  ?  ?


  .   ()  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,    .     -  .    ,       ,

----------


## 79

,   ,  -. . ,    . ,         , ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .



----------


## 79

.  :yes:

----------


## Sokolov

> *gNus*,       .      .
> 
> 
>   115100     0


 ,
    .   .   ,          .
    ,     ???

----------


## .



----------


## Sokolov

!  .

,  ,         ?
  , ,       ().

----------


## Vvesna

!  ! 
   (    46 ), ,    ( ),   ,     .  ?!     ?     ?!       .   -  ,   .          ?!

----------


## .

> .


      .            
   ?

----------


## Vvesna

.     46  ?!

----------


## .

1  2009   294-  26.12.2008 .,        .

----------


## Vvesna

!  :Smilie:      !    ?!

----------


## .

.

----------


## Vvesna

,   ,      !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> !


  ...   ..   ...   ..

----------


## idw

? 
     . 
   : 
1.        ; 
2.            ; 
3.     ; 
4.          ,          ; 
5.              .

,        .  ,          ,       ,   ?  ,        .

     - ? 
   ,   .  ,          .       . 
    ?
      ,     ?    ?

----------


## Vitalyq

idw:



```
      ,     ?    ?
```

5  ,  



```
     - ?
```

     ,    3  .      .



```
      .
    ?
```

    , ,   , .       -

----------


## ˸

> ,


   ?

----------

> ?


.     .

----------


## ˸

> .     .


      ,.

----------


## idw

> ,.


             .

----------


## ˸

> .


      ?!

----------


## .

> 5  ,


 7

----------


## Vitalyq

```
     ,.
```

,      ?   2  ,   :     ,  1  ))
      ,   ?
  ?      ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 .      .    ,       .
 ,   ,     ,  
    ,  -

----------


## idw

.          "  ".       .       .

----------


## Vitalyq

.,   :Smilie: 



```
      .          "  ".       .       .
```

  , ,  ?
   3,       -     ))       .

----------

.      ?

----------


## .



----------


## idw

> .,  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>       .          "  ".       .       .
> ```
> 
>   , ,  ?
>    3,       -     ))       .


  9 .      .     : 
    ? 
  ,       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Delf

> 1  2009   294-  26.12.2008 .,        .


,        "   , , ,, ,     ,    ,            ,  ,         ."? ( )

----------


## .

*Delf*,      ,       .

----------


## Delf

,        .      (  ,   ),       .  -    ,    -      -  ,   .

----------


## .

,    ?
   ,   ..     .       .

----------


## Delf

> ,    ?
>    ,   ..     .       .


.     -       ""  . ,          -        -  ...

----------

!   ...          -      ...  :Embarrassment: 
,  ,  -  ,    07  09.,      -     ()....      .
     3,    /.      ()    ....  ...     ,  ??  ....      - ,??          ,    (-)    ??

!

----------


## Larik

**,   ,      ,         ,    .

----------

*Larik*
        ....  ...  - 0!   ??

----------


## .



----------

,   * 6%   .  ?
    ,  -  , ? 
     ....  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,   * 6%   .  ?


 



> ,  -  , ?


 .

----------

! ::  :Redface:

----------


## Vitalyq

:Redface: 
        ,    .    .

1.      .    
(  ,  ?      ?)
2.        ()   
(  ? :Love: )
3.              
(     ,     ,   ?    ?)
4.      
(   ?)
5.    
( -  ,   ?)

    :
6.          ( 6%  15%  2010),        ?

  ))

----------


## .

1-2. -      .    ,  , .        .   
3.  . 
4.  ,    .        .
5.     
6. ,

----------


## Vitalyq

> 1-2. -      .    ,  , .        .


     . ,   ,   :Redface: 
 , .!

----------


## Vvesna

> 1  2009   294-  26.12.2008 .,        .


  ,   ,       ,         .   -   ,      . 
     !

----------

!      .
  6% .  (). .
    ""       .
     ()           3     ?

----------


## Vitalyq

,      ,    ?



> 3


 



> ""       .


   5000 . :Redface:

----------

> ()           3     ?


  :Smilie: 



> ""       .


 



> 5000 .


  .  ""  :Wink:

----------

( )  .    -  ()?
          ?

----------

> 


    ?

----------

> ,      ,    ?


   .  .    .    .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ...   ..

----------

> ?


.
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=281713



> ...   ..


...  !

----------

. .     .       ()   .()  .      15%   .

   ?         (  )      6%.

 ?

!!!!!!

----------


## gNus

> . .     .       ()   .()  .      15%   .
> 
>    ?         (  )      6%.


   ,    6%    ,     (  )   (     )

   ,     3% (6%,       )

----------

!!!!

     .  !!!

----------


## 2009

,   .     .     :Smilie:      : 
   (    )      (. )   .        ,   ,        . 
1)                  ? (                  ,    ?)
2)       ,              (..    ),                (    )?

----------


## ˸

> ?





> 


   ( 10),         


> (..    ),


  :yes: 


> 


   ,    , 5     -2   ,  ,  -

----------


## 2009

:Smilie: ))

----------


## 72

!!!  ,   1  8.1.   8.1.   :   , 1  2, 2         1.    ()  , ,            1   2 (      31.12.2008)???  8.1.          ,         ??? !

----------


## .

> 2         1.


   ?  2 -   1?

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=304858

----------


## Sergey.S.

6%,    (  ).  , -       ( ) ...

----------


## efreytor

31 ...

----------


## Sergey.S.

efreytor !      ?

----------


## efreytor

...   20   ))     ..  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Sergey.S.

!

----------


## anita78

!
, ,  .  10.12.09.,  ,       . ,    .  -      ?        ?   .

----------


## gNus

anita78,          (   ,       )

----------

> anita78,          (   ,       )

----------


## efreytor

20   ..

----------


## useful

.
 ,  .
    2008.
  2               (       )

       (   )    ,     (   -  ,     ),  , ..   -  ,    .

     -  :
1.      ?    __   ?
2.    .     -          ,      ? ( ..         (         )         
 ,             ?

 ,

----------


## efreytor

> ,             ?


   2008          2008 ...

      2009 .. 31 ..     2008 ...    .

----------


## useful

2008   ?     ?      ?
  ,         ?

----------


## efreytor

> 2008   ?


   ...     



> ,         ?


 ..       (      )                      .



> ?


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%BD%D0%B4
     2008    ..

----------


## stroinost

()  2009 . 
     -  01  2010 .    ?
    ,    - 0,      ,     - 1.

----------


## efreytor

> ,    - 0


 0



> ,     - 1.


      =1



> ?





> <*>            
> 
>                   -
> 
> 1    ,     ()  
> 
>        ,      ,    
> 
>    ().

----------


## .

1 .
 0 ,      .

----------


## Fjedor

> 0


    1110018 6 . , ,     999.999,    1 ? ,  ,       000000   0?

----------


## efreytor

> 0?


 0

----------


## Nikolle-nk

!      6%,  02.03.09.    ,    . 

     . .              .       ... 

    -     300      .    ,  ? 

  ,    ,    15%.       ,  - ...    . ,     ? ( 182 102 010 300 810 001 10) !!! :Help!:

----------


## .

-   ,    .
 -   .

----------


## Nadinak

> 0 ,      .


   ?  ?   ,     ?
     -     ?

----------


## Nikolle-nk

> -   ,    .
>  -   .


.   -     ?       ?

    ,     -      . ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

> -     ?       ?


 


> -      . ,     ?


  :Cool:

----------


## Nikolle-nk

:

   . 4                     ,       ,                 .

    ...

 :Hmm:

----------


## T-I-T-A-N

!   ...
    ,        (  ).     (  2010),    .      ,      ?
 ,         ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/

----------


## GH

> 1 .
>  0 ,      .


  - 1, - . 
    ...   .
(,  ,         0  1...):
  :"   ,..   ... .., ?"
  :   .
 -    ? 
 -,       , .
 - ,   ...  
  -, -  ..!
 :yes:    ,,          .

----------

20.11.09 .     20.12.09 ?   .

----------


## .

.  20

----------


## Nadinak

, ,    ( 6%)            , , ?   - ?

----------

.  .  ,  ,    20   .   ?          ?      . :Frown:

----------


## .

. 
    ,   /   .   ,      
       ,

----------


## Nadinak

> , ,    ( 6%)            , , ?   - ?


 ,  ,   ?
 , .
         .
  ,       .     , , ,        -    :Redface: .
,  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .  -  ,          
     ,

----------

*.*,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Nadinak

! 
    , , ,   .
.., , ,   ,    . 
  ?

----------


## Fjedor

- ,  - ,  - [,   ],   - .

      ?

----------


## Nadinak

,
   .
..        (    ).

----------


## .

.  -  .

----------


## Nadinak

,  "        "
 "             *        .       *        *     :
       *        ( );
    ,    ,      ; ,
      ;
  ,    ."
,     .
     -      :Frown: .

,          :Smilie:

----------


## .

> "


  ...  150

----------


## Mary.An

,          6%  .       .                    . ,     , ,  ,   ?     (        ):
1.	   46 ,  ,      ,       -       ,   46-.        . 

2.	    ,           .

3.	     ( 25 )  6%   .

4.	      7'274. 40.

5.	  1           .          .

  ??

----------


## Larik

...    20        1    (    -1.

----------


## Mary.An



----------


## Iren

4.	      7'274. 40.

    2009 ,      ( 2010  )

5.	  1           .          .

     ,     .

----------


## sleeplesssea

> .


       ,       ?    ?
( )

----------


## energy210677

.
   .    .           .    .     (     ).
,  2009        ?
        .,      ?

----------


## .

.     ,     
      5-      ,   .

----------


## Enemy

!
   6%   2009 .,       .
     . 
   ,    ...
     :
-    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/ *(  20.01.10  ?)*
-           
-      (  )
 ,     ,   2009 ?
     ,    ?
!

----------


## energy210677

> .


  ,       ,      ,      - ,     , ..          ?    ?  ,       ?

----------


## .

*Enemy*,      .   ,    .



> ,


        . -,      ,   . -,   ,     -        .
      ,           .     .

----------


## Enemy

[QUOTE=.;52562671]*Enemy*,      .   ,    .

 ,     :Smilie: 
.,          :   ?
 ,        ?   -- ?

,  ...   ,     ?    ,       ...

----------


## .

,     -    4  () 2009
:     ,     100      . ,  ...

----------


## energy210677

2009    ,    ?
  ,    " ",   ???

----------


## Larik

> 2009    ,    ?


1. ,     )  , ) 
2.

----------


## energy210677

30 , , , ,         31.12.2009  . .
        .  .??

----------


## energy210677

> *Enemy*,       ,           .     .


      !       5    , ?     ,    ( )  31.12.2009 -          ?        ,                        4  2009,        ???

----------


## energy210677

10  .

----------


## .

3  ?  ,          ,     ,    ?     2,     . ..

----------


## Nadinak

, ,     (6%),      " "  0.       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Nadinak

!

----------


## Nadinak

:
            ?
!

----------


## .



----------


## Nadinak

:Smilie:

----------


## energy210677

> 3  ?  ,          ,     ,    ?     2,     . ..


,  ,   .   , ,          -               "-",         ?        ,               ??

----------


## energy210677

,   "0" (  ),     ,   .  ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

> "0" (  ),     ,   .  ?

----------


## .

> ,         ?

----------


## ..

-            .
  (,6%)  15.12.2009,     (,   .),  .
1. 
2.         (   2009.,  ,  )
3.    (     2009.,     2009.)
4.       .
   ( )    ,                ,   584          ,         ?        ?    ?

----------

(-    ).    ,            .

----------


## .

**,   . 
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/156248/

----------


## ..

..      584      ?       ?
 .

----------


## kazimir66

!
   . ,  : 
1.   ( 2009)             , ..    ,   (,   )    .        ,    .    ?
2.  - "",   ?
3. 12 ,           -  15 ?  1-     ?  ?     -  "" ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    .    ?


   .



> ?

----------


## ˸

1.    ,        ,  ,      ,        ...   ,    (  5 . )


> -  15 ?


 ?

----------


## kazimir66

1  2009.          .

----------


## ˸

> 1  2009.


           ?     , ?

----------


## kazimir66

. ,     ,  . ,  ,        ,  ,         .   ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 ,    
     ?

----------


## kazimir66

( ),     ?

----------


## ˸

> ( ),     ?


    , +  +....    ,   +

----------


## kazimir66

, .

----------


## Relax26

!  ! ,     ,      !
 :   03  2009. :  (,  . .)
   .   .      "            ,    " -.
    . 
      ?      .

----------


## Feminka

*Relax26*,         ,     .

----------


## Relax26

> *Relax26*,         ,     .


  ?

----------


## Feminka

,   ,       ,      ,   .    , ,    .

----------


## Relax26

> ,   ,       ,      ,   .    , ,    .


  ,       ,          .   ,       ,     ......

----------


## ˸

> ,          .


      ...


> ,       ,     ......


 ,      ...   "... ...",    ?

----------


## .

. ,      ,   ? -     ,        , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Relax26

> ... ,      ...   "... ...",    ?


 ,  .

----------


## ˸

> ,  .


  ,  ,    ,

----------


## Relax26

> ,  ,    ,


.         ?     ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Relax26

> 


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## Psamtic

.   15% 17.02.2010    .
  ,     .
1)          1    ?
 ,  1,2,3    10.. ( 30 ..)   4    30 ..      ,    ,         30 ..
2)          ?       ? ( ,             - ..       )
3)             ?

----------


## Feminka

1       .      , 1   .
2 .
3

----------


## Psamtic

.




> 1       .      , 1   .


  ,    15%      15%  .   ,  .  ?




> 3


      ,  "      ",    .

     :
1) " ,  1,2,3    10.. ( 30 ..)   4    30 .."

   3   15%  10 ..,   4-    ?  ? ( .   )

3)            ? (     +   )?

----------


## .

> ,  .  ?


      ,     "   ".        ,    .



> ,  "      ",    .


  ?     ,    ?     ,      ,        ?     ,

----------


## Madlena

, .  6%  .     ,    . ,    .   ,      ,   ,         ?

----------


## ˸

> ,    . ,    .


    ?        


> ,      ,   ,


  :yes:       -

----------


## Madlena

,   .      ,   . .       .        , ..    .       ?
     ,     ,   ,    .    ,        " "

----------


## .

> ,   .


      .  ,      .

----------


## ˸

> , ..    .       ?


      -

----------


## Madlena

(  )  ,           . .. -     ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,    ;
   ,

----------


## ˸

> (  )  ,           .


       ,

----------


## Zegr6260

,     ,.         ,           :     .      ,   ,    .
        . 
           ? 
 6%,15%       ?  
      ,  ,              ?
    ?
    ,      ,                ?
          .:-(

----------


## .

> 


   ,     
    ?  - ?

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=Zegr6260;
          .:-([/QUOTE]

 , ,    ,        , ,     .

----------


## Zegr6260

?  - ?        [/QUOTE]
          ,  ,                 ,         ,  ,      :-)

----------


## Zegr6260

> , ,    ,        , ,     .


     .
                           ,  ?
      6% 15%   ?
          5         ,       .
    ,   ? 
        ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

----------


## .

*Zegr6260*,  ?   ,   .
  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Zegr6260

Zegr6260[/b],  ?   ,   .
  ,         :Smilie: [/QUOTE]
  , ,.
  ,                ,       .
      ,     .

----------


## Zegr6260

. 
       ?

----------


## .

*Zegr6260*,        ?  ?

----------


## Zegr6260

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Zegr6260

]Zegr6260[/b],        ?  ?[/QUOTE]
     ,          .

----------


## info0015

.
 ,        ?   ,    ..
  ,    -       ?

----------


## .

> 


  ?    ?
  ,     .  ,   
*info0015*,     .

----------

?    ?
  ,     .  ,   
     8      ,         .

----------


## .

.   
    ,            2

----------


## Zegr6260

?    ?
  ,     .  ,   
         ,       60.23*    .
 :Frown:   )
 :   :1.     ( 6%)
2.     (  ).   ,     15%
              ,      ?

----------


## .

*Zegr6260*,      .     .  . 
       ,   .   ,   ,  ,  .    .
 -    .     ,   .

----------

,   .

     10 ,  6%,    17 .  :  , ..   ,    .

         .       ,  , ,    ?       24,  37 . ,  -   , -  .       ,   .    9 ,     ?

 :     .       ,  , ,    ,       ,  .    ,        ?   -    ,   -  .

:       ,      ,         ,       ().         ?         ?   , ..       ,  ..    .

----------


## Badjo

!
   ,  -   ,      .    (  1 ),     .   .      ?

----------


## Madlena

(  19  30    ,    2-3  ),     .    ,         .

 :     ,     . -   -, - , - 600,  - 1500.

----------


## .

*Badjo*,      ,   ,   5-         .

----------


## neir

!
 ...     ( )  .  :
1)   2009 .  
2)      
3)        ....
     ....     .   

:      ? :Dezl:

----------


## gNus

neir,   ,     ,      ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=313125  7 (  ),         

       ,        

 ,       1  2010

----------

.
, ,       .:
    1  2010.

  .

  ?  ,

----------


## .

,     ,    ?

----------

:Smilie:            .
       ?      ?

----------


## .

,    .
    1     ,         .       ,

----------

,   .
  (  :Smilie: ) :         ,       ?

----------

:   ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   .
     ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 



> ?


        ,    .  -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2

, 6%


      18%,      .
      ?
,     ,        - ,     18%??  :Frown: (

----------


## .

> ,     ,        - ,     18%??


       .    ,     ..,    .. ,     ? 
     , .. ,    .

----------


## 2

,     ?     18%?

----------


## .

...        (    ,   , ?),     ,    ,   - .

----------


## aliya88

:Big Grin:

----------


## .

*aliya88*,

----------

> ,    .  -


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   ",    ..."     "   "  ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

.      .
    (-15%).   .  -  .
    :
1.   (  ) +        "  "
2.          10-15 (  )         "      "
3.        (   ).
4.  ,      .      .          -.
5.     (  ,   ,      ).
6.     !!!
, ,  -  .
   ,      .  , .

----------


## .

1-2. 
3.  -?            ?
4.  ,   
5-6.

----------

> 1-2. 
> 3.  -?            ?
> 4.  ,   
> 5-6.


 !      .       ?         ? ,   .....
         (   )  :Smilie: 
   !!!

----------


## .

> ?

----------

.
       ,  ,         ?    ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

.         .

----------

> .         .


   -.      15    , ?

----------


## .

,  15-

----------

> ,  15-


  ,        ?    ? ,   - ,         . (800 )  . ,    ?

----------


## .

-?  ?      ?
    ,       .         ,    .
   -  .    -     .

----------

> -?  ?      ?
>     ,       .         ,    .
>    -  .    -     .


,   ,    :Smilie: 
,       ?

----------

, ,     ,     ,            -,        ,     (  )???
   -  ?   , ....!!!

----------


## saigak

-     .     Z- .

----------


## .

> ,


  ?

----------

> ?


  ,        ? (          )       ,     100% ,    .

----------


## Feminka

,     -  /.

----------

, ,    ,       ?  -,    6%, -.

----------


## .



----------

!
, ,       ,     .   ,             :
1)      
-     , -  ,   ?        .
2)  ,    ,         - ?     - ,      ?
3)       (   ?)? 
4)      ?           /     ?
5)        ,       ,    ?      ?            ?

 ,       !

----------


## efreytor

> 1)      
> -     , -  ,   ?        .


    - ...    ...               ....   ..   ..  .




> 2)  ,    ,         - ?     - ,      ?


  ...  ...       



> 4)      ?           /     ?


     ... /                   .



> 5)        ,       ,    ?      ?            ?


     .           ... ..

----------


## .

1.     ,     .      .    ,     -  . 
2.   .        
3.   ,    ,         .    
4.              . 
5.           -

----------


## .

> ... .


  ,   .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,      ...        ...          .

----------

!




> 1.     ,     .      .    ,     -  .


1)..     ,       ?
2)    ,       : 
-          ,-  ,-   ,-     5   ,   

*               ???*

        :        ?

----------

> ..  .


  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 1)..     ,       ?


 ...      ...       :Big Grin: 
              ...                                                    5    ( )

----------


## .

1.     ,               
     .         .       ,       100,

----------

*Efreytor* *.*   :Lupa:    !
  !

----------


## oba5

, ..      ,   .

     -    !

----------


## efreytor

*oba5*,   ...   ..?

----------


## oba5

> *oba5*,   ...   ..?


      ,  .

----------


## .

,  -   ???       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 5

! , !   ,  (   ).   (  ). 
1.     ?         ? 
2.      70200 .      (     ) - 53000 .     17200 (70200-53000).?     ,    53000 .    0.   17200 .     ?

----------


## .

1.    
2. 


> " ,           ,   ,                   ,     ,                         ,      .
>      ,     ,            ,    .         ,      ,   ,      ,             ;";


     -

----------


## lettuce

.     .  ,     .
   6%.         ,         . ,         .
        ,  .
   ,  , -  ,      -       . 
      , ,      ,    ,    ,       .
     ,           ,    ,      .
    .           ?              .
       ? , . .

----------

.   .

    ?

----------


## oba5

> ,  -   ???       ?


 .    .     ,     .

 :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*oba5*,   ...   ..     ..

----------


## lettuce

,

----------


## lettuce

> .   .
> 
>     ?

----------

,     31.12.2010.
      25 .

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## .

,

----------

:yes:

----------

,      .

----------


## lettuce

> ,     31.12.2010.
>       25 .
> 
> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._


,   :-)

----------


## 5

.

----------


## 5

+  
          .       ?         ?

----------


## .

* 5*,       ,    ,   .  ?  ? 
      ,

----------


## 5

.

----------


## .

.      ,       ,    .

----------


## Turistus

> 1.    
> 2.      -


      (    ),   (  )      ,     ( -      ,         )     )
 :     ,     ( 15,    ),       ,  -     ,    . ,        ,     ,        ...
 ,  :
1.        ,  (  ,  346.17  ,    223  ,   )      (6%  15%),             ("       ,     "      ), , ,   6%,   6% (       )    ( 58 800),   15%,    (   588,  1%  ).   ?
2.     ""     , .. -        ?
3.     "                        ,      ". .. 3   ()    ?      ,       ?
4.     ,   3-   2010    13%   ?
5.   ,     217 .24   ,        (:    26  2010  03-11-11/150 "     ,   ")...          ...  ...

        ?         ( 3 ,  3  ""   ?)?      ( ,      :Smilie: )
  !

----------


## JuliaNY

!
 , ,     ( , -6%).        .     :
1.      .      ?
2.    .    ?
3.         -?
- ?    .

----------


## .

1. 
2.   ?        ,     
3.

----------


## snejka

.       .      ?     ?      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## snejka

30

----------


## Andyko



----------


## snejka

?

----------


## Andyko

5

----------


## Andrew1984

,      - ,   ,  ,        )

1)
  -  30.09.2010(      ),          3 ..
:       -   20 ,  - , ?        2011  20 ,  2010        ?
2)
  ( )  45,4 (  )   ,     .     .     5      ?       ?       ,     ?
3)
      ., . -    ?(     )
4)
      , (    ),      ,   ..
:       .,    ?   ,   /,      ,     ,     .
5)
    /?(6%)

6)
        (5    )         ?

  ,  !

----------


## efreytor

1.  30 ,    20 ,    1 
2.       ...       ...    .))
3.
4.  .
5.   
6.  99%

----------

/    200 .    -   

     ,   ,    3-      .    " X"   30  -    "  "

----------


## Andrew32198

,       , =)
    ,             )
         .(,     .).         .
,         ?(    )
       -     /    ?      ,       ?)

----------


## Andrew1984

..  ,   1     30 ,   ?
 ,   -              ?..      )

----------


## .

> ,         ?(    )


  .



> -     /    ?


      .    ?



> ..  ,   1     30 ,   ?


 
 
      ,    .

----------


## Andrew1984

)
         ,    ..

----------


## ElenaGerasimova1987

.       .
 ,   6%,              -(     ).       -   ,  ,  .    ?        ?         ?(  /    ,   ,     )....
          ,    ?

----------


## gNus

ElenaGerasimova1987,        ,      ?
1.     ,   
2.,

----------


## .

. 
     ,       ?  :Wink: 
    -,         ???
        ,

----------

, , ,     15%, -  ,        ,   . ! ,           ,    ,         ( - 6 ..)       ,         ,       , ..   .   ?   ....

----------


## .

-       .

----------


## ElenaGerasimova1987

. ,   (  
  ,  -   ,          ,  -.
        ?  .

----------


## ElenaGerasimova1987

> . 
> 
>     ,  ?    ?
> 
>      ,       ? 
>         (
> 
> 
>     -,         ???
> ...


          ?

----------


## ˸



----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## ElenaGerasimova1987

> . 
>      ,       ? 
>     -,         ???
>         ,





>

----------

.,    ,       ,    ,      ,       ,   ?

----------


## .

-     .

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  :Wink: 

**,   ,

----------

,   :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ,   6%,              -


      7 () %   ,       ?       (6%  ).     15.

----------

,         ,   .82          ,         ,             (..    )   ,    ,        .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## saigak

> 


....   ? :Wink:

----------

> . 
>     -,         ???


, ,    ,         ,           .    .    ? ,           .  "-"    .

----------


## Andyko

,     ,   54-

----------

, , ,    ,        (  ),             ,  ,   - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?

----------


## Andyko

264

----------


## misterchalker

?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## stealth0000

!
  " ".  22.11.2010,   ,         20  2010  . 
,     .    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,         20  2010

----------


## stealth0000

> 


, ! ..   20  2011 .   ,  0.   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## stealth0000

> 


  !  :yes:

----------


## misterchalker

!

----------


## misterchalker

,  ,  !           ?         ,?

----------


## saigak

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/      "0".

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## Nadinak

> !


         -          (  ,      - " ")

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


,  :          ?    ,        .

----------


## Nadinak

> 


 :Frown:  ,         - 
      ,             ,     ,  .

----------

> ?

----------

> 


  :yes: 
         .

----------


## misterchalker



----------


## ***

!     !     2010.,     ,   2010.  .     2011.         (    2012.). ,                      ?  ,    !  ! :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ,                      ?  ,    !  !


..        2010 .

----------


## ***

, ?

----------


## saigak

.   , ..  .

----------

!    ( ..)   15%(-), :   ,    , - ,  .     .. :
1.   ,         (.      )?
2.   ,           ,           ?
3.       (18%)           % ,     ?
     ,        ((

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.  ,    
3.

----------

!  ! 
    (  )        .
  :
1       ?
2       ?

----------


## .

1.         2.       ,   
2. . ,     .      359

----------

-11  ?

----------


## .

,   -11

----------

?

----------

> ?


  ,      ?
 :yes:      :

 - 26.2 
 - 26.3

----------


## stealth0000

> ?


,  ,      .          .

----------

> ,  ,      .          .


   !  ?
     6%,     6%!  15%,   ( 15%)   !
 ,   ,  !
            ,     ?   !!!!!
 !

----------


## .

**,   ,      .

----------

> ? 
>    !


*     ,    ,  .

.

----------

?

----------

[QUOTE= ;53234800]*     ,    ,  .

   ,    ?

----------

> ?


     ,

 ,   ,      ,
   ,   ,
     ,
        .



> ,     ?


 ,    - 




> (. , )  
>      . 
>  ,      , 
>          .





> ?
> -    , 
>    ,  .

----------


## stealth0000

.
      .  ..
1.  .   ,     1000 .
2.  .   ,     500 .
  : 1000+500=1500 .
      . , ,         ,      ;   .

----------

,         -.   .   ,     . 2   1?

----------


## Storn

2

----------


## drujishe

#158 


> 1  2009   294-  26.12.2008 .,        .


     6%  17.4 (...),               .                ?          (..     /  )?...   :     ,  ,        !
    ,    :           (   ),            ( ...)     ?

----------


## Storn

> ,    :           (   ),            ( ...)     ?

----------


## drujishe

> 


...              (17.4)     ?

----------


## Storn

*drujishe*,    -  (.. ),         ....  ....

----------


## drujishe

Storn, ,    ,     ,     (  , .  . ).     .   ,       ..      ?        (    ). .. 


> 


     ?

----------


## .

.   ,     .       ,

----------


## drujishe

> .   ,     .       ,


   ,  ,         !               #489?

----------

,  .    (  .,.,..),    0,25 ,     .,. ..?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## saigak

> 0,25 ,


   ?

----------

,  .

----------


## Sergionv

.           .    ,         .       .   ,    .   ?     . 
 ,   ,            .

----------


## Storn

*Sergionv*,  - ...  -....

----------

> *Sergionv*,  - ...  -....


 ,   ...  -?     ,   ,    .

----------


## saigak

- .

----------

,   16  2011.        ? 
 -   ,   ,    .     ,       .       -     ,       ? 
           ,     ? 
      ?    ,             ? 
    ,       5     ?      ,    1   30    ? _http://www.klerk.ru/blank/117758/_

----------


## .

> -     ,       ?


 



> ,


 .   5-  ,    . 
    ,        .     .

----------

,   . 
 ,    . 
 ,       ?   ? -    ...      ,      ?       ?      ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?   ?


 , .    .     .      2      .        .      ...    ,

----------

? 
      ?      ,       .       ?                   ?

----------


## saigak

> ? 
>       ?      ,       .            ?


 :yes:

----------


## Son1a

,
,   :
: 
 -  6%,   
:
1.   ,    ,   /?
2.   :  -    2012?
    ..
      31       (  ,   , , ).        20 . 
20           
1            ( ,  -2)

30         
30           
30           ( ) 

3.       .. -      31.12.11?

----------

,     .   :Smilie:

----------


## .

, .   :Smilie:

----------

,          .

----------


## Storn

*Son1a*, 


> 1.   ,    ,   /?


bc[

----------

!
          ,      ,      !

* :*      6%       , . .

*1)     - ?*
-  (  ,  )
-  (?)
-  (?)

*2)         :*
-      ( 7  )
-   (/, )
-  - (?)

*3)   ...*
 ,        ,           (    )...   ?   ,    2012       2011 .

 ,    (     )    ?! 
1 ,  (     ), - ?!

----------


## Storn

1. 
2. 
3.   30  2012,      , ,  ....

----------

. 
, .  :      .      ,   .    ,           3     ?    ,        ,     ?

----------


## Storn

**,  ?

----------

.    2 ,       .

----------


## Madlena

> *1)     - ?*
> -  (  ,  )


       .       .

----------


## saigak

> ,        ,     ?


 .

----------


## happy_rabbit

,    ,  .

----------

*Storn*, *Madlena*, ,   .

----------


## Leisan0077

!
       (          ,     ).      :
1.    24001   ?
2.    24001 ( ). ,    ,      ,          .    ?
3.   24001    ,  002,  003   ,  ,  .    ,    ,       (   )?
3.    ,            .      ?      ,   . :Frown: 
 .

----------


## .

1. 
2.    
4.    .    ,    ,             :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leisan0077

> 1. 
> 2.    
> 4.    .    ,    ,


  :Sun: ,           :Frown:

----------


## Leisan0077

,       .   , :Hmm:     ,        ?

----------


## Storn

=       :yes:

----------


## agafono

! ,   6 %-   ,  ,    ,   .     ,           ?       -     -    ?

----------

.
    - 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=412598

----------


## Pretty girl

,     ,    .   ,                 ?              1   ?      ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,                 ?


,       ?



> 1   ?


1   



> ?

----------


## Pretty girl

> ,       ?
> 
> 1


..  ,  !   ,     ,      -  -  :Redface:

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## agafono

,       /   ?  15 %

----------


## Andyko



----------


## agafono

,           .            ,         -.... ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## agafono

!    2 .    6 % 

1.               ?

2.          1 , 11  ?

----------


## Andyko

1.  ,    
2.

----------


## 063

!  ,   ,  .               .         .      ,       .    ,  .       .   ,       ,               .   ,        ( ),          .  ,           ?           ,  ,      ?  )))

----------


## .

> ,               .


-     .      ,      ,    .      ,     
 
       ,   .       , -     ,

----------


## 063

- ,      ?        ?

----------


## 063

,   ?     ?

----------


## saigak

,  .        .    ,      ...   ... 20.

----------


## .

*063*,       ,       .    ,        .   

*saigak*,    .   ,     .   ?

----------


## 063

10   ,    ,   20      ?       20         ?  ,    ,     , ?  !

----------


## Storn

> 20         ?

----------


## 063

?

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## 063

!

----------


## saigak

> 10   ,    ,   20      ?


,  20 .  .         01 .



> 


  ,

----------


## tomic

192 2 5 ,   42 2  . , 149 2   ...       ...              ,          ...       ...

----------


## .

,    .  - 149 ..     ?

----------


## tomic

...   192 2       ...     150 2    ?       (, ,   ..)

----------


## saigak

> 150 2    ?


         ,  .

----------


## JoeGui

149 2

----------


## saigak

?   ?      150...

----------


## tomic

,   192 2,    . ,   ,   ,  ,       -,    ,     ,      ,     ,       ....       ...      ...       ...

----------

!       26   .    " " (  )    1)          3-     ( 30 000 ) 2)  20-            ( 200 ).     ?    ,         ,  ,  ...

----------


## .

> " " (  )    1)          3-     ( 30 000 )


    ?       ,       :Smilie: 




> 20-            ( 200 ).     ?


    .    1   ,  20

----------

:    ,  ,    .    ! ,         25.10      3 !   ?????

----------


## Storn

> 25.10      3 !   ?????


  :Big Grin:    ,   9

----------

> ,   9


 ,     ? ,    ?

----------


## Storn

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

----------


## a

!      . -        .  :
1.           5    :     ,   ,  (    2)     ?
2.        (.:  ).       ?      ?
3.    ,  ,  ,  ,      ?     - ?

 :Smilie: .   :Smilie: .

----------


## Storn

> 1.           5    :     ,   ,  (    2)     ?


 




> 2.        (.:  ).      ?      ?


  ,   




> - ?



   ,    ?

----------


## a

> ,


    ,    ?     -   ?




> ,    ?


  ,      .

----------


## Storn

> ,      .


  :Big Grin:        ,       




> ,    ?


   ,

----------


## a

> ,       
> 
>    ,


  :Smilie: .

----------

.      .    .              ...     , ,     .    72.4          ,    72.5         ,       72.5 (    ).
 ,         ?    ?   -4    ?
 .       ,    .       ?
       ,       ,     ?
.

----------


## Storn

> ,         ?







> ,       ,     ?


  ?

----------

?              :Frown: 
    , ?      ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ?


  ,     .     ... .




> ?


 .   .

----------

,   ?        .       10   ,     .      ?        .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


   .      




> 10   ,


     ?     ? 




> ?


        .

----------

.           .         ?
      ,  ,            ?       3 ,       ?          ,        4 ?
              23900,   ( 6%)    ? .

----------


## Listrat

,   50%   ,           .

----------


## .

*Listrat*, -      6%  2012       ,  
        50%     :Smilie:          50%

----------


## .

> 3 ,       ?


    , .     ,     ,   
       ,    ,

----------

2 ,        __ * 5/12.       ?     ?     ((__ * 4/12) + ((__ * 1/12) * 30/31).  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

**,    ,   .

----------

"       ...     , ,     " ?   ,        .   ,            :Frown:      ,     ,        (         ).

----------


## .

**,     .      ,          .       ,

----------

"" ( 3-   ,       ),  ,     ,   .    ,     .                 ?

----------

.    ,        .

----------


## .

**,  3-    .    -     :Frown:  
     ,     ,        ,       :Frown:   ,          .
       ,  ,          ,  .          .

----------


## Flame26

, , 
 ,      ( )      -      .     ,      (((   - 
 :
1.      ?       1?
2.         ?    ,     ,   . 
3.    .   2-    .      3 ,       ?
4.           ?     ?
5.     .       18%,     3- ,     ,      ?    -   ?
 !

----------


## Andyko

1. ,   1
2.     ?  :Wink: 
3.  
4.   ;
5. ,   3     ?

----------


## Flame26

*Andyko*, 
   !!!

1.   - ,  1?
2.      /   .    -       ?
3. ..   ,      /,      4  -      ? 
4.     , ..    ,        -         ?
5.     4  (  :Big Grin: )   ,     -

   -       ?

----------


## .

1.    .      . 1 8.2   ,       ,     
2.   -?     ,     .      ,  ""      "",      
3.   "  "?
4.     ,      
   2012   ,    .   ,

----------


## Flame26

*.*, !

 -      
   -   

    ,    ,     -       ?

      ?
       3 ,      ?    ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,     -       ?


       .    ,    ,   .   ,      .

----------


## Flame26

*.*, 
      ,           .
..     ,           ?

----------


## .

*Flame26*,      ,    .  ,           ,     :Smilie:  
     ,    ,   .

----------


## Flame26

*.*, 
       :
6.  ,            150 .      .
7.  ,      ,    ,      .

   , 4       -        :Frown:

----------


## .

*Flame26*,    -?      ,   , ,     .      ,

----------


## Flame26

*.*, 
   -   .   ,  .    -   . 
  2-   ,  ,     3- ,

----------


## .

*Flame26*,        ,    ?

----------


## Flame26

*.*, 
 :yes:   !
     3- ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## saigak

> 3- ,    ,    ?

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


   ?  - ?

----------


## Andyko

""

----------

> ""


   .   .

----------


## Flame26

, .  ,  .    - 10% ,  - 18% .       -  18%   10%?

----------


## Andyko

10,

----------

,    6%,        ?      .

----------

!  ,   ,   ,    ,       .    ,       2   ,        ,   ,     /  .  ?      ,  ?  ,     ,              ,    .   ?    ?   .

----------


## Storn

> ,  ?







> ?


 ,

----------

,     ,   :      ,      ,     ?..    -       ,   ?

----------


## Storn

> 


  ,

----------

!    ,     ,     ..?        ...

----------


## Storn

.....     :Big Grin:

----------

,   !

----------

?        ,          ?   ,   -  ?
    ,   .     .

----------


## .

> ,          ?


 .        6%

----------

!   .

----------


## OLGA64

,    ,   ,    ,   .            6% -  ,    ,     ,           ,   ?  3     ?     ?      ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> 3     ?     ?








> ,     ?


.

----------


## OLGA64

!

----------


## 47

!,!     ( 6%).   .    ?    9 ?         ? !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Flame26

,  
     .  2-     ,  3-    ,    .    .       , ..      ?

----------


## .

,    ?        ,         ,      .

----------


## Flame26

*.*, !
, ,        ?      ?    100%       :Frown: 
    ,        6% -     .           :Frown:

----------


## Storn



----------


## Flame26

*Storn*, !
..       ,    .   1-    . ?

----------


## .

31   .    ,   , .     .   ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## Flame26

*.*, ..      ,       ,        ?      ?

----------


## .

,     .    ,       4

----------

?        ,     .        ?  ,    .
.

----------


## Andyko

,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


 .      .

----------


## Flame26

!
      1  2013 
,         11 . +       35 .   46 .    
      6% + .                    100%    .   ?  .
..     ?
 -

----------


## .

> 


  ""  ...    ""  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Flame26

> ""  ...    ""  ?


 ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## Flame26

> 


  !!!
      ,   100%  ?   50%?
  -   ,    -      ?             ?

----------


## .

,     50% .         




> -      ?


  ,   ?   ,   ,   -     .      ,

----------


## Flame26

*.*,   !!!!

----------


## Flame26

!

     .   .    ,  ,   .     .     12 , .
  2-      (    )
  3-           ((((( (        -     -        -      -    ,    -   ). ..       ?
  4- ,      -     ?     4- 
         ?
 !

----------

.        ,   .
   ,       .

----------


## Flame26

**, 
         ,      .
      ?
    2013 . 
    ,    -

----------

.
   ?           ,   .

----------


## Flame26

**, 
 !
,     .    ,     - 3-    ,  4-   .

----------

.     .
   ,       ,   ,    .
 ,      ,      3 .

----------


## Flame26

**,
        ?
 100%   . 
 ,       4     3

----------

.    .
    3 -

----------


## Flame26

**, 
!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:

----------


## Flame26

:Embarrassment:    . 
              ( ).       ,     .    6%.      - ,        .   ,      . 
     :       ,      .         ,     . 
, ,    ? 

   -  ,        .,      - .   ? ..   , ,    .,

----------

,   ?

----------


## lenat2000

?

----------


## Flame26

,       ?
      ,

----------

?    ,     

    ?

----------


## Flame26

**, 
46)  ,      ,    ,       ;   

 ?

----------

> 


    .      

   6% .

----------


## Flame26

**, !
..     ,      6%   ?

----------

> 


  ..

----------

:Smilie: 
, .    ,     ,  .    -    (,  ,  ,          ),    ( )   ,       . ,         ,        ?        ,      ,    ?
)) :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,


     ?     -

----------

> ?     -


  ...   " "      ,  ,       .. ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


          ?     ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


!

----------

